# What became of Will Kane?



## LongWalk (Apr 4, 2013)

Will Kane was an excellent advisor with sharp intellect. He hasn't posted in a while.

Wonder what became of him.


----------



## 3putt (Dec 3, 2012)

LongWalk said:


> Will Kane was an excellent advisor with sharp intellect. He hasn't posted in a while.
> 
> Wonder what became of him.


I was wondering that myself a few days ago. Got me too many times with his smooth and subtle sarcasm. I could picture him kicked backed and chuckling at me every time he got me (and others I hope) just waiting for my light bulb to go off.


----------



## LongWalk (Apr 4, 2013)

He had real analytical strengths. He did not just accept the party line. For example, he said the decision to expose was situational. He explained the consequences. Simple truths.


----------



## 3putt (Dec 3, 2012)

LongWalk said:


> He had real analytical strengths. He did not just accept the party line. For example, he said the decision to expose was situational. He explained the consequences. Simple truths.


I don't think most of us accept the party line (I hope not anyway), as there as some legitimate exceptions to the 'rule' of exposure. Threat of massive financial loss or the real possibility of physical abuse being two of them. But those situations are really quite few and far between. They do exist though.

We all know the benefits (and possible consequences) of exposure, and those can only be weighed by the one going through it. 

However, it's also not uncommon to not get the entire story around here, and then we're left to wonder why the OP is reluctant to follow the advice given. That's when things tend to get a little distorted and confusing.

Dr. Harley is the one that created the exposure concepts that are followed here as well as at MB, and these are his thoughts on it. I try my best to base by advice on these rules, and it would seem WK subscribed to the same thought process as well.

When Should an Affair Be Exposed


----------



## LongWalk (Apr 4, 2013)

3putt,

Does it seem odd to you that no one seems to recall Will?


----------



## walkonmars (Aug 21, 2012)

Yup don't know what happened to Will - this place can get pretty depressing though so maybe he's just taking a break. Same with Carmen Ohio, The Count, Dig too.


----------



## PhillyGuy13 (Nov 29, 2013)

Will commented on my thread very early in the process back in November. (when my head was constantly buzzing and I was awake for weeks on end)

I appreciated his perspective very much. I got a lot of "she's been banging the guy for a long time" responses. Will took the calmer, they were drunk, he was fishing, nothing probably happened type response.

I very much appreciated his thoughtful responses at the time, and still do today. Hopefully as Mars said he just is taking a break.


----------



## 3putt (Dec 3, 2012)

I don't think people not responding is indicative of not remembering him. They just have no more clue what happened to him than we do.

WOM is probably right; hopefully just taking a break. Or maybe he just decided to carry on living his life. Who knows. Posters come and go every day.

He's certainly missed though.


----------



## WyshIknew (Aug 18, 2012)

walkonmars said:


> Yup don't know what happened to Will - this place can get pretty depressing though so maybe he's just taking a break. Same with Carmen Ohio, The Count, Dig too.


I agree, as much as it is fantastic to see posters who have been through the mill imparting their unfortunately earned knowledge to the newbies it is important (I think) to take a break.

It is all too easy to get caught up in the stories you read here and let them affect your outlook on life.

He could, of course, simply be on holiday (vacation) and who wants to read TAM when you are meant to be having fun!


----------



## Nucking Futs (Apr 8, 2013)

walkonmars said:


> Yup don't know what happened to Will - this place can get pretty depressing though so maybe he's just taking a break. Same with Carmen Ohio, The Count, Dig too.


Isn't Dig perma-banned?


----------



## lordmayhem (Feb 7, 2011)

LongWalk said:


> He had real analytical strengths. He did not just accept the party line. For example, he said the decision to expose was situational. He explained the consequences. Simple truths.


:iagree:

I too believe it's situational.

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/coping-infidelity/31786-expose-not-expose-question.html


----------



## thatbpguy (Dec 24, 2012)

I know I had to take a break. I was getting too involved and then started seeing things in my marriage thst wasn't really there. Scary.


----------



## LongWalk (Apr 4, 2013)

He wrote about himself once:



> My wife was a snot-blowing hysterical mess when I confronted her. Anything I asked her to do, she did. A lot of stuff she did without me asking.
> 
> I didn't ask my wife to tell her parents. None of our family or friends know. I didn't need it and I didn't think it would help. I'm pretty sure she would have done it if I asked. I think she would have cut off her foot if I asked. My opinion for your situation is to disclose to the family if you think you or your marriage will get any kind of benefit from it. To me it doesn't seem like you will, but you have to be the judge of it.
> 
> ...


----------



## sidney2718 (Nov 2, 2013)

Nucking Futs said:


> Isn't Dig perma-banned?


That's what I understand.


----------



## walkonmars (Aug 21, 2012)

Yeah, I know Dig won't be back. Was just naming a few of the more thoughtful posters who aren't here anymore. Of course, there are many more. And there's always others that take up the slack. ...still....


----------



## Cubby (Mar 28, 2012)

Will Kane's one of those guys where I never skimmed over his posts. One of the best on this forum.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

